# What's your favorite Dodo Airports color?



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 20, 2020)

And which color do you have? Is it the one you wanted?

I didn't even realize Dodo airports came in more than one color, untill I read another thread.

Mine's is yellow, and I kind of like the red and blue colored ones, too. I think I'm satisfied with yellow since the plane looks better, in my opinion. I like the blue building more, though.







(I don't know if there's more than 4 colors)


----------



## Jas (Apr 20, 2020)

the blue is my favourite, and that's the one i ended up with! i think it fits the dodo brand really well  also the red is pretty cute!


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue is the best! And thankfully that's the one I have.  I really hope that in the future we can change the color/exterior. That would be really awesome. I'd love to have a pink airport.


----------



## NewHope (Apr 20, 2020)

I’d have been happy with blue or green. I got green which is good, since I didn’t know they came in other colors when I made my island, and I certainly wasn’t going to reset by the time I did find out.


----------



## pocky (Apr 20, 2020)

Yellow is my favorite. I spent a long time resetting for it. But I guess the airport isn’t usually visible most of the time anyway so it doesn’t matter


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 20, 2020)

Yellows the bestttie


----------



## IndoX (Apr 20, 2020)

I like blue best because it also matches the interior. Yellow is also good.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 20, 2020)

I think Blue or Yellow would fit best with the Logo and all. I didn't end up with either, but I'm pretty happy with Green all the same. They're all fine really.


----------



## Kindra (Apr 20, 2020)

Green is my favourite but I'm almost certainly biased because that's the one I ended up with :') But to be honest I quite like them all. Red is probably my least favourite. 

I'm most happy that when I'm travelling I get a cute little green plane on the loading screen!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine is yellow. While not my first choice in colour, I've grown fairly fond of the yellow airport. I'd have liked the green one to be a darker hue, though... bright neon green is bleh.


----------



## leohyrule (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't like yellow its too bright, so my favorite is blue. But I got yellow which is fine, I guess. I hope it comes out where we can update it.


----------



## ryuk (Apr 20, 2020)

unpopular opinion but the orange / red airport is my favorite and it compliments the blue color scheme really well. it looks the most natural imo. the blue airport and plane just kinda fade into the background, the yellow is meh and the green is jarring.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm fond of the green one, as well as the orange/red. I currently have the orange/red, and am content with it since orange is one of my three favorite colors beside purple and pink. That said, green is my fourth favorite color and I feel like this shade of it looks the best among this selection.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 20, 2020)

Yellow. It's my favorite color, but also because the yellow plane fits the Dodos the most since they're blue and yellow.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 20, 2020)

Yellow! I love yellow to bits and overall it looks the best (next to blue) in my opinion. Unfortunately I‘m stuck with the green one. :/


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 20, 2020)

Green for the exact reason its jarring and stand out.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 20, 2020)

I have the red orange one. I'm happy with it.

I think the blue building looks nice but the red orange plane looks cool.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 20, 2020)

orange is my favorite color, so it is also my favorite airport color. I told myself I'd settle for orange, yellow, or blue, though. got blue. kinda would rather have orange, but I wasn't going to reset until I got a native fruit I liked _and_ the orange airport. probably would have taken way too much time lol


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 20, 2020)

Green is my favorite absolutely everything. It was my number 1 criteria (for the record, number two was no peaches as my native fruit bc I got sick of looking at butt fruits in NL) when I was setting up my island and somehow it took me about 35 resets to get the stupid green airport. But I’m happy every time I see it lol.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 20, 2020)

I like the orange airport. Also matches with my native oranges.


----------



## Pixori (Apr 20, 2020)

I have green and it was between that color or yellow! I think it's a nice color. ; v ;


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Personally like blue. Glad that’s the one I ended up with while resetting for native fruit.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 20, 2020)

Just realized there are color difference, mine is green..


----------



## Luxen (Apr 20, 2020)

When I started my game on launch day I didn't know there were other colors for the airport available. I ended up with green after I picked my map of interest and while it's not my favorite color, well, it's grown a bit on me. 

Even so, I hope that they let you change its color (or style; that would be a pretty interesting choice) in the future.


----------



## popstar (Apr 20, 2020)

my favourite is red, i wanted an island with a red airport and was resetting for it too    i think the blue airport and plane looks boring against the blue water, the yellow and green are a bit too bright for me - i think the red airport will look nice during all different seasons too


----------



## AmyK (Apr 20, 2020)

I like the blue one a lot because the logo blends in so well, but my green airport has really grown on me and I wouldn't want to change it even if I could, so green gets my vote. It looks so vivid!


----------



## Lio (Apr 20, 2020)

I like the blue one and I inadvertently got it while I was resetting at the start to get a fruit other than peaches or pears lol.

The blue + blue plane looks the best IMO.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 20, 2020)

I like yellow the most, followed by red/orange, blue and then green.

My airport is the red/orange one. It's not my favorite color but it contrasts rather nicely against the blue which I like.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue for sure! I love blue and the other colors are to bright for my taste.
although I think yellow looks nice and isn't too flashy! So I like it too.


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 20, 2020)

Didn’t even know it came in different colours...yellow’s my favourite and I’m glad about getting that one; it’s my favourite colour.


----------



## tokkio (Apr 20, 2020)

blue and yellow look the best because they match the dodo brand


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 20, 2020)

I got the blue one which I'm happy with as I really like the fact it matches the logo and interior, plus it's a pretty colour!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 20, 2020)

blue's my favourite.

I got green and I hate it with so much passion I wish I could change the hideous green turd that Orville resides in
please nintendo im begging you please


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 20, 2020)

Is there an option for “hoping for future dodo airport themes update?” That is the onlh reason why I didn’t care much for my airport color since i’m hoping it would be like new leaf.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 20, 2020)

I like the yellow because I think it has the best contrast against the water and just looks really nice! When I was resetting I wanted either that or green.


----------



## Fayde (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue is my favorite! It fits perfectly with the interior of the airport and blends nicely with the natural island theme I had in my mind c:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 20, 2020)

I wouldn't have been happy with anything other than blue.


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2020)

I have no preference really. They're all nice. Mine is red.


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 20, 2020)

mine's red, but i really like the green/blue one ! ;o


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue personally, but I have orange.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 20, 2020)

Yellow. Matches the dodo.


----------



## moon_child (Apr 20, 2020)

I like my town bright and happy and I love that I got the yellow airport with peaches. The colors are just so perfect together. Also, the dodo logo is blue and yellow so the contrast of the yellow airport is just perfect.


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue is best and what I got. I will admit that I reset 2 times to get the color. (I was also not very happy with the villagers and fruit, when I got blue everything did fit)


----------



## LaFra (Apr 20, 2020)

Yellow and luckily i got this! ^^


----------



## Shyria (Apr 20, 2020)

I would say orange, but that's because that's what I have! I love it for my town because it matches my native fruit.
I like the idea of blue because that's the DAL colour BUT in the game I don't like how it looks, it's too close to the sky/sea colour so it doesn't really pop out. Same with the green one.
I would also like the yellow one, it'd probably be my favourite if I didn't have oranges as fruits!


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 20, 2020)

It's orange not red, I  like it, kinda rustic feeling.


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 20, 2020)

I've got blue, and it's fine, but I really like the yellow one. They both fit the Dodo brand really well.


----------



## elimaycry (Apr 20, 2020)

i like blue and green, but i got red


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 20, 2020)

Red/orange is my favourite for sure. Unfortunately, I have yellow, which is probably my least favourite alongside green.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 20, 2020)

Yellow is my favourite colour and so I'd kill for the yellow one lol, but i was stuck with the red. I think id like the red a lot more if it was less of a weird vermilion, just unappealing in my opinion, especially on the plane with the blue stripe


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 20, 2020)

I think blue looks the nicest! Although it blends with the water too much. I got orange. And I'm learning to live with it. Actually, I kinda like it now. It gives enough contrast with the water and the grass. I wouldn't have wanted green. It is wayyy too neon in my opinion. Either way, I didn't bother to reset just for the colour of the airport. I'm holding out hope that eventually, we can customise the exterior, just like the train station in New Leaf.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 20, 2020)

I think yellow looks the best because the plane has blue accents and you get both DAL colors that way. Unfortunately I got green, which doesn't go well with blue, but I liked everything else in my map so I didn't want to reset just for that.


----------



## xara (Apr 20, 2020)

i think my favourite is either the yellow or blue one. i got the orange one, though, and it’s not bad!


----------



## dino (Apr 20, 2020)

i really wanted the orange/red one, but when i was resetting my only choices seemed to be blue or green so that's what i went for, lol. i don't think any of them are ugly tho! they did a good job picking the colors to fit a lot of different likes.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 20, 2020)

I like the red/orange one, but I got the green one and that’s not bad at all.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 20, 2020)

I read someone say they had purple and I think I'd like that best if it exists? I want a pink one though


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 20, 2020)

Yellow. Matches the logo, looks sunny and beachy, I can pretend my airplane is gold foiled lol


----------



## meo (Apr 20, 2020)

Yellow but it doesn't ultimately matter much to me (I got green).

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



0orchid said:


> I read someone say they had purple and I think I'd like that best if it exists? I want a pink one though


Purple doesn't exist as far as any material goes I've seen. They might be colorblind? Don't mean that meanly just that they may see colors at a different shade than usual.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue is my favorite. I reset for it!


----------



## daisyy (Apr 20, 2020)

i have blue, but i really like red too! didn't realize that there were other colors lol and i reset to get peaches, didn't realize i got a good airport too haha!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 20, 2020)

I resetted for the yellow one and I love it!


----------



## Noctis (Apr 20, 2020)

I have blue and it was the one I wanted. But all honesty whenever I go to people's islands to trade I don't even bother looking at what color they have. Aside from blue yellow and the lime green also are very appealing.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 20, 2020)

My favorites are the blue and red one. Luckily, I got the blue one which fits pretty good to my island.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 20, 2020)

I have the yellow airport and love it, but the way the orange looks against the dock is charming.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 20, 2020)

I would have been happy if I got blue, but I ended up with green and I'm pleased with it. The airport isn't bad, but I really like how the plane looks.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 20, 2020)

I love how the yellow one just pops against the water.


----------



## Campy (Apr 20, 2020)

I have the yellow airport. Though I would have been fine with any color, I think they all look pretty!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 20, 2020)

I would have been fine with any colour, but I do think the blue is the nicest colour. Red is actually my favourite colour, but that doesn't look red to me. It looks orange. And I dont' know if it is true or not. But when you first play the same, it asked you a question. Someone said that answer depends on what colour you get. Same was in NL, your answers depending on how your character looked. I was thinking of "cheating" to make sure I got the blue. But said nope. I don't wanna cheat. I wanna get whatever I get and stick with it, because it is the first time I was playing it. And by chance I actually ended up getting the blue airport. I didn't really care what fruit I got either. I ended up getting cherries. I was half hoping for apples just because if I got apples as my native fruit, I was going to name it Avalon, which means island of apples. But since I didn't get it, I went with my first choice, Isla Sorna.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 20, 2020)

I have the green airport, but I think yellow and blue match the best with the Dodo boys. I also really like the red/orange airport too, which is kind of surprisingly because usually I’m not a fan of red.


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 20, 2020)

I quite like yellow since it's my favorite color, but I ended up with blue and am still quite happy with it!


----------

